# VW Dasher tailight housing assemblies (R+L) 331945215A & 331945216A



## hjohnso4 (May 18, 2013)

For sale - $60 for the pair

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121324770869?item=121324770869&viewitem=&vxp=mtr



Please contact me at [email protected]


----------

